# battery back up my guy installed



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

The home owner sent me pictures of the installaion he did. (2) 7 year warranty stevens pumps and Stevens battery back up pump they require 2 batteries.) I usually use PHCC1730 or PHCC2400 this was the first time to use a stevens.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful Work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks great. What is the 2" vertical? is that a relief for the main discharge? Also like the wall brackets, did you get those at the Depot:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Very clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Like the rain or shine glue there man.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's wrong with smurf glue?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I bet it's radon.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I bet it's radon.


 
It is, and that's 3" with a twin-bubble air lock gauge to measure vaccum to make sure it's sealed and doing it's job. 

The reverse use of a closet flange at the floor is certainly odd though. :blink:

Most I always see goes into a sealed pit, or does a double off a sump pump setup that was sealed.


----------

